# Decision not yet made - still going through Pros and Cons



## To be or not to be? (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi everyone 

I am sure you will all have been through the same kind of mixed feelings, but I am so confused at the moment and need advice please. 

My husband has been offered a job in Dubai, to move there later this year. 

I am 40 and am very settled in my life now, having worked very hard to achieve most of the things I wanted. So the prospect of giving up my friends, family, work, house, etc is not that appealing. 

But I am trying to look at the move with an open mind. 

It is a great opportunity for my husband, and looking at job vacancies I should be able to find a job easily after a few months of settling in. 

We aim to fly to Dubai for a while in September with the aim of looking at appartments/villas, the cost of living, shops, traffic, weather, etc to get a better understanding. 

In the mean time I am trying to do as much research as possible and found myself here!

But how did you make the decision to give up everything and move?

I know we will both no doubt go through the various stages of excitement, settling in, homesickness, etc but I am still not sure about the huge change in culture and lifstyle. 

Any advice would be welcomed. No doubt I will be posting alot of questions as I go along so please bear with me!  

Many thanks


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

If you're happy where you are and moving to Dubai isn't going to drastically change your lifestyle, I personally wouldn't bother, especially if you have kids.


----------



## darlingbuds (May 27, 2010)

My husband and I moved out here nearly a year ago. It was a big decision leaving family and friends and I do have moments of feeling homesick. We don't have children but have a big family with lots of nephews and neices - not the same as your own I'm sure but the closest we have and miss them.

BUT we don't regret coming out here. There are so many things the opportunity to come out here has given us. We've met lots of new and interesting people, are experiencing a diverse culture, get to travel, have more disposable income...etc. 

Work is harder but at the weekends it feels like we're on holiday. Home isn't so far away and we have been back and had a lovely time, plus we have had lots of visitors!!

When we go home we have a lovely time catching up with everyone and the time you have is so important so you really focus on making the best of it. What with skype and the short flight time, it really isn't so bad.

I hope that helps, good luck with your decision.


----------



## Sunset (Jan 24, 2011)

We came to the region because of my husband's job. Well, actually, it wasn't for his job, but for a job. That was 14 years ago!!! I am looking forward to the day when we go back. We stayed this long because he did very well, but there are also personal reasons surrounding why we came, one of which being he works in an industry that is very blonde haired blued eyed and he would never have achieved what he has if we were in the States.

You will live a very nice lifestyle and it is an experience. If this would really help your husband's career and you can put a time on how long you will stay then it may be worth considering. You never know, you may love it and stay even longer. Family/friends can come visit and you can always make the trip home to visit them. Dubai is located where you can take trips to other countries that you might not have considered. Keep in mind that it will be quite an adjustment and IMO you are limited in what you can do here. If you live the same way you do back in the UK, you have an opportunity to save a nice penny (or would that be quid?)


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

To be or not to be? said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I am sure you will all have been through the same kind of mixed feelings, but I am so confused at the moment and need advice please.
> 
> ...


You are wise to come and check out Dubai before making a final decision. It isn't for everyone and so many factors affect people's level of happiness in living here including, where they live, friends they make, satisfaction in job, level of salary and perhaps most importantly their mindset and attitude.

You'll find a lot of useful information on this site (see sticky thread about what you need to know) and buy a Dubai Explorer.

Bear in mind that it still going to be very hot in September and it starts cooling to pleasant daytime temperature in October.

You may change job, house but why on earth are you suggesting 'giving up friends'? These days it is so easy to keep in touch (Facebook, email, skye etc) and you'll be living in a major tourist destination so your friends should be clamouring to visit.

Certainly life here is different to the UK, but there are few UK products that you can't buy here these days. We have (versions of) major UK chain stores, British-style pubs, as well as most things from around the world. Dubai is full of expats of numerous nationalities with some 100,000+ Brits.

Living overseas is an opportunity for experiences that you won't have living in the UK. Provided you can earn enough to make it worthwhile, why not make a change whilst you are still young enough to make the most of it? You'll appreciate it when you are old and settled.


----------



## basc (May 18, 2011)

Elphaba said:


> Living overseas is an opportunity for experiences that you won't have living in the UK. Provided you can earn enough to make it worthwhile, why not make a change whilst you are still young enough to make the most of it? You'll appreciate it when you are old and settled.


I can't find the exact quote I read previously, but it goes something like this:

_How many people retire and look back over their lives saying: "I wish I had done less"?_

From my point of view, I asked myself what was the worst that could happen - I move over, give it a go for at least a year, meet some new people and if it didn't work out I would go back home with a tan .


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

What is your husbands job, is it something he could return to in 2-3 years with the skill set he has now?

Unless his salary is a sizeable rise, that you can save from and will make a difference when you get back, I wouldn't bother. It sounds like you've got too much too loose and Dubai isn't all that.


----------



## To be or not to be? (Jul 17, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thanks to everyone for their help on this. 

Still considering the pros and cons.......


----------



## neilrock (May 7, 2011)

Mr Rossi knows the deal, he's been here forever, I've been here a week and, it's hard but, where else can you go to work and then, go to the beach after and paddle/swim in sea thats like a bath?

I love it!! I love and miss my kids too but, you have to look beyond tomorrow!!

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Vetteguy (Jan 3, 2010)

If you have a lucrative career of you own stay there and let your husband move here. My wife is a bank manager and makes good money in the USA and I am with an aerospace company here. It was a hard decision but with the financial times being the way they are it was a no brainer for her to stay there and keep her job instead of moving here and being unemployed for months. I travel to the USA twice a year and she travels to the UAE twice a year for visits.


----------



## blondegirl (Jul 23, 2011)

Mr Rossi said:


> What is your husbands job, is it something he could return to in 2-3 years with the skill set he has now?
> 
> Unless his salary is a sizeable rise, that you can save from and will make a difference when you get back, I wouldn't bother. It sounds like you've got too much too loose and Dubai isn't all that.


Agreed. I think the move to dubai for many people is the money and saving power you have. It isnt all that in Dubai. I have been here a year, saved and now I am leaving. I wouldnt uproot your live for it to be honest. I was already an expat in another country however to simply only move out to dubai from home country i wouldnt really say its worth it. Most people/expats stay in Dubai for 1-1.5yrs max.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

neilrock said:


> Mr Rossi knows the deal, he's been here forever,



It just feels like it  

Been people here a lot longer than me


----------

